
You Google Wrong - Libertatea
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/11/you-google-wrong/59013/
======
neverm0re
This article is pretty sad when you realize that what he's teaching pales in
comparison to what search engines in the nineties were offering. Google has
actually /stripped away/ advanced search functionality and dumbed down the
search engine.

Still the bible on web searching: <http://www.searchlores.org/indexo.htm>

